# Pokemon Stadium/Stadium 2



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2010)

I hardly hear anyone talk about these games in the other threads, so here it is. A thread about the Stadium games. 

Who played them? Did you enjoy them? Do you wish they'd make a Stadium 3? etc.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2010)

I remember these games. So awesome as a kid.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2010)

They were possibly some of the best N64 games ever.

I doubt Nintendo would ever be cool enough to put them onto the Wii's Virtual Console. I would buy them both in an instant.

And the mini-games! The wonderful mini-games! :33


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh god 

I effin loved that lickitung one, so addictive


----------



## Creator (Feb 26, 2010)

I remember these games. I didnt have a N64, my cousin did. He never let me play. I ALWAY wanted to play these, never did.


----------



## valerian (Feb 26, 2010)

I remember playing Pokemon Stadium. Good times.


----------



## Emigan (Feb 26, 2010)

I remember Pokemon Stadium. I'm pretty sure there was a game where you had to dig with Sandshrew...I think. I remember always going on that, even though it was really just button-mashing.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 26, 2010)

I never played them, but I wish I could have. I have a Wii now, hopefully a Stadium 3 will come out.


----------



## Undead (Feb 26, 2010)

They were much much better than battle revolution in my opinion.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2010)

I remember the ekans one was awesome too


----------



## Emigan (Feb 26, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> They were much much better than battle revolution in my opinion.



What was Battle Revolution like? I've heard mixed reviews about it


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2010)

Best Pokemon game ever!

Lance's battle theme was a great remix of Silver's. The announcer was amazing and hilarious.

And I was able to solo the league with Tyranitar, Mewtwo, and Scizor individually. Shit was awesome.

And having 6 - 6 Metronome battles was orgasmic. OMG


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Oh god
> 
> I effin loved that lickitung one, so addictive



And in Stadium 2 with the Hitmontops and the one with Scyther and Pinsir, etc. 



Creator said:


> I remember these games. I didnt have a N64, my cousin did. He never let me play. I ALWAY wanted to play these, never did.



There's always emulators and ROMs? I know I love playing Stadium 2 on the comp. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I remember playing Pokemon Stadium. Good times.



Did you ever import your own Pokemon to Stadium?



Ends With A Bang said:


> I remember Pokemon Stadium. I'm pretty sure there was a game where you had to dig with Sandshrew...I think. I remember always going on that, even though it was really just button-mashing.



I remember that one. 



Cochise said:


> I never played them, but I wish I could have. I have a Wii now, hopefully a Stadium 3 will come out.



If Stadium 3 was the only game Nintendo came out with this year, I would still be incredibly happy. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> They were much much better than battle revolution in my opinion.



PBR failed to deliver imo. But that's just because I'm comparing it to the Stadium games. PBR is good in it's own respect, but bad when compared to the likes of Stadium 2. :<


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Best Pokemon game ever!
> 
> Lance's battle theme was a great remix of Silver's. The announcer was amazing and hilarious.
> 
> ...



lol Justin. 

I'm gonna start up the emulator to play some more now that I'm in the mood. 

Go play it or something.


----------



## Creator (Feb 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> There's always emulators and ROMs? I know I love playing Stadium 2 on the comp.



Its not the same. 

Its soleless unless its on a Console.


----------



## valerian (Feb 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Did you ever import your own Pokemon to Stadium?



Did it all the time.  Don't see why anyone wouldn't.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> lol Justin.
> 
> I'm gonna start up the emulator to play some more now that I'm in the mood.
> 
> Go play it or something.



I think I will. I'll beat Lance with another Mewtwo in my party, have it relearn Amnesia as my prize, trade it back to Yellow, and tear shit up in Pokemon Stadium 1 

I also loved the log cutting mini games, especially using Scizor


----------



## Platinum (Feb 26, 2010)

All time favorite game on N64 was probably Stadium 2 tied with Jet Force Gemini and Mario.

I wish they would make a third one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 26, 2010)

They were the reason i picked up a n64. I had the special pikachu edition one actually XD.

I remember i bought stadium 1 before buying the n64 cause i didn't have enough money for both and i didn't want it to be sold out...i remember staring at it for so long...almost went crazy.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Did it all the time.  Don't see why anyone wouldn't.



Best way to take advantage of Stadium. 



Jυstin said:


> I think I will. I'll beat Lance with another Mewtwo in my party, have it relearn Amnesia as my prize, trade it back to Yellow, and tear shit up in Pokemon Stadium 1
> 
> I also loved the log cutting mini games, especially using Scizor



 You're horrible, letting your Mewtwo rape both Stadium games. 

And the one where you had to catch eggs as a Chansey.


----------



## Emigan (Feb 26, 2010)

I wish I still had the N64 now. All this nostalgia...
I miss Pokemon Stadium and Mario 64


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You're horrible, letting your Mewtwo rape both Stadium games.
> 
> And the one where you had to catch eggs as a Chansey.



Mewtwo was a beast in the old games with Amnesia since Special was one stat  There's a reason it can't learn Nasty Plot. Shit tore up the Sinnoh League at only Lv50 BY ITSELF  It's also fun to use Blissey in that game too. It can even pwn with Hyper Beam 

Oh I remember that one. Or the Pichu charge game. That one wore my thumbs out


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2010)

We all do, Emily.  (I hope it's okay to call you that by the way, since your username is much too long to type out. ;<)



Jυstin said:


> Mewtwo was a beast in the old games with Amnesia since Special was one stat  There's a reason it can't learn Nasty Plot. Shit tore up the Sinnoh League at only Lv50 BY ITSELF  It's also fun to use Blissey in that game too. It can even pwn with Hyper Beam
> 
> Oh I remember that one. Or the Pichu charge game. That one wore my thumbs out



It's a good thing they did they Special Atk/Def split, or Mewtwo would've gone unopposed as king for even longer  Anything back then could rape with Hyper Beam. 

Don't forget the Hitmontop game. :ho


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's a good thing they did they Special Atk/Def split, or Mewtwo would've gone unopposed as king for even longer  Anything back then could rape with Hyper Beam.
> 
> Don't forget the Hitmontop game. :ho



It would have been so broken. It was like putting Simple and Calm Mind on a 680 base stat Pokemon  And it would have been the same for many new Pokemon too  Tyranitar ftw  Does Sandstorm have the Sp.Def boost effect in Stadium 2, or is that 3rd gen and up? 

Oh shit that was my favorite now that it's all coming back to me


----------



## Emigan (Feb 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> We all do, Emily.  (I hope it's okay to call you that by the way, since your username is much too long to type out. ;<)



That's fine 


Anyone know how much a Nintendo 64 would cost now?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> It would have been so broken. It was like putting Simple and Calm Mind on a 680 base stat Pokemon  And it would have been the same for many new Pokemon too  Tyranitar ftw  Does Sandstorm have the Sp.Def boost effect in Stadium 2, or is that 3rd gen and up?
> 
> Oh shit that was my favorite now that it's all coming back to me



That's just ridiculous. It's no wonder they made the Dark type. To stop the likes of Mewtwo from rampaging unimpeded.  And no, Tyranitar didn't have Sandstream until Gen 3 (the gen that abilities were created).



Ends With A Bang said:


> That's fine
> 
> Anyone know how much a Nintendo 64 would cost now?



I have no idea. ;< It can't be that expensive though. Since the Wii has N64 games, it's not like the N64 is actually needed.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> That's just ridiculous. It's no wonder they made the Dark type. To stop the likes of Mewtwo from rampaging unimpeded.  And no, Tyranitar didn't have Sandstream until Gen 3 (the gen that abilities were created).



They seemed kinda rushed in doing it too, cause I still don't see how Dark resists Psychic  So giving my Tyranitar Sandstorm won't boost its SpD by 50%?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> They seemed kinda rushed in doing it too, cause I still don't see how Dark resists Psychic  So giving my Tyranitar Sandstorm won't boost its SpD by 50%?



Because otherwise, Psychic hits most things except Psychic for at least neutral damage, don't they?  Well, Steel too, but... oh my God, Gen 2 was made to counter Psychics!  And hm... I have no idea.  Maybe, I dunno. D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2010)

I still have my copy of Stadium which I play on occasion. The game was really revolutionary in the sense you can play the game for the first time in 3D. I didn't buy Stadium 2, because I felt it was till missing something. I initially thought it was missing an adventure component which Colosseum which was suppose to deliver on.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Because otherwise, Psychic hits most things except Psychic for at least neutral damage, don't they?  Well, Steel too, but... oh my God, Gen 2 was made to counter Psychics!  And hm... I have no idea.  Maybe, I dunno. D:



Oh my God you're right! Generation 2 was a ploy to stop Mewtwo all along  Also, Ghost moves used to not effect Psychic types at all in R/B/Y, and then in G/S/C, they become super effective!  Dark's immunity was weird, but Steel's resistance is even weirder, since Mewtwo blew up plenty of steel machines by looking at them  Gen. 2 was a trap, and I walked right into it 

I just checked Smogon. Sandstorm giving a 50% SpD boost didn't exist in G/S/C. In fact, it doesn't exist in R/S/E either


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Oh my God you're right! Generation 2 was a ploy to stop Mewtwo all along  Also, Ghost moves used to not effect Psychic types at all in R/B/Y, and then in G/S/C, they become super effective!  Dark's immunity was weird, but Steel's resistance is even weirder, since Mewtwo blew up plenty of steel machines by looking at them  Gen. 2 was a trap, and I walked right into it
> 
> I just checked Smogon. Sandstorm giving a 50% SpD boost didn't exist in G/S/C. In fact, it doesn't exist in R/S/E either



Gen 2 was a clever ploy to stop Mewtwo, because Gamefreak was trying to make up for the mistakes it made in Gen 1. They botched Special into 2 separate stats, made a type that's not affected Psychic and a type that resists it, and made Ghosts super effective against Psychic. 

Wow, so it only appeared in Gen 4.  

Stadium 3 needs to happen now. :<


----------



## Tyger (Feb 26, 2010)

I played both but I only remember much about Pokemon Stadium 2. In the gym leader castle I got so far and became stuck on a battle I can't remember. Never touched the game ever since then


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Gen 2 was a clever ploy to stop Mewtwo, because Gamefreak was trying to make up for the mistakes it made in Gen 1. They botched Special into 2 separate stats, made a type that's not affected Psychic and a type that resists it, and made Ghosts super effective against Psychic.
> 
> Wow, so it only appeared in Gen 4.
> 
> Stadium 3 needs to happen now. :<



You've enlightened me so much, I couldn't resist: this thread 

And they don't even give Mewtwo Nasty Plot so player can choose which stat to sharply boost  I feel so... used 

Yeah. Now I don't feel so bad for not knowing about it for so long 

Pokemon Stadium 3... better than any Colosseum or Revolution could muster


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> They were possibly some of the best N64 games ever.
> 
> I doubt Nintendo would ever be cool enough to put them onto the Wii's Virtual Console. I would buy them both in an instant.
> 
> And the mini-games! The wonderful mini-games! :33



The fact that they are incompatible with anything but the first generation games makes me doubt they'll ever put them on VC.

Unfortunately, PBR is compatible with all 4th generation games, despite taking out the limitations of Giratina, Shaymin, and Rotom forms, the Spiky-eared Pichu, and the fact that the games read anything from HG/SS as "Somewhere far away".

I highly doubt that Nintendo would make a game that they already have out, except add in some extras...


Tis a shame... I loved the Stadium series. The fact that every pokemon had a slight color change to go with their nicknames, storage for my pokemon, and best of all the mini-games... Stadium 2 made me like it more because I could use my pokemon from the games to participate. (My favorite being the Hitmontop game.)

Of course some people simply wanted it so they could play their games on TV, and technology has yet to allow us to play of DS games on the Wii.



Ends With A Bang said:


> What was Battle Revolution like? I've heard mixed reviews about it



Well, aside from random online, some battles with friends in free battle, the whole aspect of Battle Revolution is that the main attraction is like a Battle Frontier.

You create a pass, which is basically an avatar, customize the trainer which you have to unlock things by battling, give them pokemon from your DS versions, and battle the "Colosseums" so you can unlock more challenges.

Or you can free battle or go online.

That's pretty much it.

Most of the reviews talk about how bad the game is without a DS game, and that all the pokemon models from the previous 3D pokemon games are all recycled. (Gen 1 from Stadium, Gen 2 from Stadium 2, Gen 3 from the Shadow RPGs.)

And to be honest, they have a point there. Look at Aipom from Stadium 2, and look at it from PBR:

Stadium 2:
[YOUTUBE]u0OZVF6AJFo[/YOUTUBE]

PBR:
[YOUTUBE]kirGBMCzUlw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emigan (Feb 26, 2010)

^ Good post. I'm on the fence about it really. I would like PBR to use the Wi-Fi battles, but as you pointed out, it is repeated.
To be honest, it all depends on how much it is. Even though it's been out for a while, the price in some places is still around the original price (£30). I believe I shall start hunting around for it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 26, 2010)

I loved Stadium 1 and 2. Still have them both and play them occasionally  I really like the mystery gift feature on 2.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 26, 2010)

Ends With A Bang said:


> ^ Good post. I'm on the fence about it really. I would like PBR to use the Wi-Fi battles, but as you pointed out, it is repeated.
> To be honest, it all depends on how much it is. Even though it's been out for a while, the price in some places is still around the original price (£30). I believe I shall start hunting around for it



In the United States, it's still a full sell item, the price hasn't gone down. I would assume that the price is still the same as it has when it came out in other territories.

If you want to get the game, I would try and find a copy that is used. Knowing how some people were not amused, I'm willing to bet you could save a small amount of money. (It would still be a lot...)


Random Online is rather dull though. There are no restrictions on the pokemon your opponent will use and every pokemon becomes a level 50 one with no exceptions. You use three VS three for single pokemon matches or four VS four for double battles and for those that like to nickname their pokemon like me you have to handle the species names.

In short, Random Online is like playing Blackjack before the battle even starts. You have a shot if the opponent is using pokemon in a set up similar to yours, but you also have a chance to battle opponents who abuse ubers, and of course the ever popular in-game team.

I have yet to try out friend matches because I have yet to meet anyone who has PBR, and if they do, would even be taking matches...

The only advantage of Friend Battles on PBR is that you don't have to wait for your opponent to scurry through PC boxes for a new team, simply choose a new pass and go. And even if you use the same team, before each battle you can choose your pokemon so you don't have to change the line-up each time either.


----------



## Emigan (Feb 26, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's still selling well? But it's been out for quite a while. All I really wanted it for was for the random battles, but they sound sort of repetitive. I've seen the videos of people using ubers and it seems like something I would get sick of quickly. I'm gonna have to rethink about buying PBR as I think I would get bored of it rather easily.
If it had some form of storyline, then maybe. But with it, you don't get anything out of it except just getting to battle.
I might see if I can rent it from somewhere first, test it out, and decide from that...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 26, 2010)

Ends With A Bang said:


> It's still selling well? But it's been out for quite a while. All I really wanted it for was for the random battles, but they sound sort of repetitive. I've seen the videos of people using ubers and it seems like something I would get sick of quickly. I'm gonna have to rethink about buying PBR as I think I would get bored of it rather easily.
> If it had some form of storyline, then maybe. But with it, you don't get anything out of it except just getting to battle.
> I might see if I can rent it from somewhere first, test it out, and decide from that...



Renting would be the wisest choice.

As for selling well? I really don't know... I don't see many people buy Wii games that are not licensed.


----------



## Emigan (Feb 26, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Renting would be the wisest choice.
> 
> As for selling well? I really don't know... I don't see many people buy Wii games that are not licensed.



Ah well, thanks for all the help! 
Rep+


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't mind Pokemon animations being recycled, but they took away the full effect of Aipom's faceplant. No thud or smoke or nothing


----------



## Emigan (Feb 26, 2010)

No _*thud*_??
But that takes away all the realism of it hitting the floor!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 26, 2010)

I do, it just meant that Nintendo was lazy...

They took out most of Togepi's animation with Gen 3...


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2010)

Stadium 2 even had better cries. I could swear Sudowoodo said its name in the game 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byPv_ks6xOI[/YOUTUBE]

Cries suck. Animation is cut and stiff. Sound effects are either cut or watered down. The announcer sucks. Nothing about PBR is better


----------



## Dagor (Feb 26, 2010)

I played those games. But I don't have at my home, my friend had them.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 26, 2010)

Played them. Loved them. Pure genius on the N64.

And the minigames


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Mandala Magic (Feb 27, 2010)

Omigosh...! The Pokemon Stadium games were my most favourite N64 games. They were so awesome to play. I used to play Pokemon Stadium with my guy friends when I was like 5 years old. We couldn't defeat Lt.Surge in the gym leader tower. His Raichu kept on using surf! D: 

And ah.... I really have fond memories of the minigames. I loved playing that cutting game (with Scyther and Pinsir) and the catching-eggs game (Chansey/Blissey). Those were so much fun. 

I wish my parents never sold my N64 in a yard sale when I was 10... :'(


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Feb 28, 2010)

I recently dug this up with my old N64 and played it with a few buddies, good times, good times.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 28, 2010)

These games shit all over PBR.

They need to make a 3rd one.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 21, 2010)

I want Pokemon Stadium 3


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone remember the deaths of Machamp and Abra? Some of the best sequences ever.

Stadium games were the best because it was from HAL. If the members of the original team got together and worked on a new Stadium that would be awesome.

The Stadium games also has the announcer dude from the series (Ted Lewis, I think)
_
"RIDE THAT SURF!"

"Ahhhhh, it's a one-hit wonder!"_

[When knocked out from own confusion]
_"What?! What it's doing?! IT'S OUTTA HEEEEEEERE!!"_

And when you do nothing for a while...

_"What's the matter, trainer?"

"The trainer isn't issuing a response..."_



Death-kun said:


> And the one where you had to catch eggs as a Chansey.


That one was my favorite in Stadium 2. It's not that hard at all. I also loved the Clefairy game. Penalty is a hammer to the head.  The worse one is the Drowzee one because it 's just boooring. Nothing beats Sushi-Go-Round though. I just eat the wasabi to see Lickitung turn green and squirm.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 24, 2010)

Speak of the devil, I just played that tonight with one of my buddies, it was pretty great.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 25, 2010)

i remember this game. it was pretty awesome, kinda wish they would remake it


----------



## scerpers (Mar 25, 2010)

I wanna play now


----------



## Z (Mar 27, 2010)

Ziko said:


> I want Pokemon Stadium 3



I second this.


----------



## E (Mar 28, 2010)

loved these games so much :3


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Big Mom (Jul 25, 2013)

They were amazing, and I love them. I just recently got a Nintendo 64 and those were the first two I asked for. 

I love them, however, the gameplay is very cheap and rigged against you. My opponents have 1000% accuracy, while I have a 2% accuracy.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 25, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love them, however, the gameplay is very cheap and *rigged against you. My opponents have 1000% accuracy, while I have a 2% accuracy. *



are you sure you're not referring to the Gen V games here?

Also, it's a Pokemon Battle Simulator on the N64, were you expecting a massive RPG?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> are you sure you're not referring to the Gen V games here?



No, Hiruzen Sarutobi is right. The A.I. in  the old Pokemon Stadium games was notorious for being cheap and manipulating probability to its benefit.

For example, I disgustingly remember testing this with my Gengar using  Double Team 6 times against Dugtrio playing the Prime Cup. The VERY first Fissure it did got through my heightened evasion and I was pissed.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 25, 2013)

Exactly! I fired a Zap Cannon five times, and it never once hit. My opponent fires one Zap Cannon, hits and kills me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> No, Hiruzen Sarutobi is right. The A.I. in  the old Pokemon Stadium games was notorious for being cheap and manipulating probability to its benefit.


the non story mode Colosseum mode in Pokemon Colosseum were cheap too and then there Pokemon Platinum Battle Frontier wend you challenge them for the second round a trainer appear whit a pokemon that can beat your whit the perfect move.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 25, 2013)

Why do they program these battle facilities in such a way? 

Not just the above, but Battle Revolution on the Wii, the original Frontier in Emerald, _and_ the Subway from BW are all notorious for cheap victories..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Most of the reviews talk about how bad the game is without a DS game, and that all the pokemon models from the previous 3D pokemon games are all recycled. (Gen 1 from Stadium, Gen 2 from Stadium 2, Gen 3 from the Shadow RPGs.)
> 
> And to be honest, they have a point there. Look at Aipom from Stadium 2, and look at it from PBR:
> 
> ...



i don't expect they remaking all the model on each entry, there will be like 700 pokemon by the 6 gen. the only ones i expect having new models are the iconic pokemons and legendary ones.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 25, 2013)

Between Pokedex 3D/Pro and Generation 6, I think it's safe to say that every Pokemon already has an enhanced model.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 28, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Between Pokedex 3D/Pro and Generation 6, I think it's safe to say that every Pokemon already has an enhanced model.



but can they use them on a console.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 31, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> but can they use them on a console.



If they can use them on a portable, they can use them on a console, especially when the console is the stronger Wii U.






On the other note, It's been over three years since I posted in this thread.

Safe to say, since leaving NF for a while last year, not only did I obtain two of the original series GB games (working perfectly I might add, no dry battery anywhere... Now just have to get a GBC Mega Memory Card to keep the data I have) and one Gen 2 game (Again, not a dry Battery in sight so I can still save...) I had also gotten a new (well, used) N64 to play games with...

And which two N64 games do I have (for well over half a year) that are in common to this thread?

Needless to say, I'm playing Stadium 2 more. I love the mini-games, the guy that owned it last had unlocked Dodrio GB tower so I didn't have to shuffle through rentals to earn it, and thus, I'm getting through Gen 1 games faster than ever before.

These games are just a joy...

Sadly though, a gen VI battle simulator is out of the cards considering the VI gen games look like Battle Simulators in themselves, why do they need to make a separate game to do that? (especially when they can basically include a facility in the inevitable 3rd game...)



But hey, nostalgic memories... I just need a working Crystal game and I'd have all the first two generations of pokemon in a battle simulator...


----------

